# Vintage 1968 Schwinn Panther - $340 Chicago



## Schwinn1776 (Jun 16, 2017)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/6176925306.html


----------



## phantom (Jun 16, 2017)

I wonder how long that front fender has been on backwards.


----------



## Overhauler (Jun 16, 2017)

It has a 2 speed automatic also.
 Lee


----------

